# mounting 65 GTO quarter windows



## RFL (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello,

I'm R&R'ng 65 GTO rear quarter windows for a hardtop and am not sure what to use and where to obtain the tar like gasket material that fits between the glass and the frame. 

Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try amesperf.com part #f224k "1964-67 door glass setting channel .047" (GM) This is the rubber self setting weatherstrip that attaches sash channel to glass $1.00/ft "
Call them just to make sure though 800-421-2637
hope that helps


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would think a local body shop/body shop supply would have it too or a dealer. I get mine from Car Quest. They have the ribbon sealer for replacing the windshield and rear windows too.


----------



## RFL (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've ordered the material from Ames.


----------

